# Work Visas, No Degree



## Nick Morgan (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi All, 

My girlfriend and I are currently looking to move abroad next summer. She is a qualified Maths teacher and will look for work in an international school. I have worked in a finacial institution for the last 4 years but do not have a degree. I do have 3 A-Levels and a TEFL certificate too. 

We are not overly concerned about where we move to, South Korea is our first choice but I am aware that the visa requirements specify a degree. We would rather not move to China as my girlfriend grew up their and wants to explore new countries.

From what I have read so far most countries now require a degre for visa purposes and, whilst I don't doubt that I could find work illegally teaching, we are hoping to move for 2-5 years and I would much rather find something secure. 

We are happy to get married before we move if it would mean I could obtain a visa to work on the back of my girlfriend's visa. 

So far I have seen a few countries that don't require degrees (Argentina, Costa Rica, Russia, China, Mexico) but my girlfriend would like to teach a similar syllabus to the UK one, she also hates calling her subject 'Math' = )

If anyone has some advice they could give us about this it would be greatly appreciated, or any knowledge of countries we could obtain visas for in our situation. 

Thanks, 

Nick


----------



## Michelle_ (Sep 6, 2012)

You don't mind at all where you would live?


----------



## Nick Morgan (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Michelle, 

We have a couple of places we want to avoid - UAE, China, any English speaking country (for obvious reasons!). Generally we are aiming SE Asia and Central/South America. 

We are quite new to this and are trying to keep open minds and try new places - if we don't like it then we will simply try again! 

I've recently read that you can enter Cambodia on a tourist visa and easily convert it during your stay to a work visa so. Does anyone know if this is true or, even better, has done this?

Thanks, 

Nick


----------



## Michelle_ (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey Nick, I don't actually know much about visas for different countries but have you considered Singapore? - The cost of living is not exactly cheap, but it does actually sound like a place you may want to look into. Most if not all Singaporeans speak English (probably fairly decently compared to other Asian countries I imagine), and if you are looking for work there, you may want to consider home-tutoring English (it is popular and sought-for there, though I'm not sure if you would need some sort of degree for that.. I'm guessing not. One thing about this though is Singaporeans tend to favour Singaporeans for tutors -- but it's more than possible to be successful even if you are not.)

I believe that the teaching syllabus is similar to the UK but again i'm not entirely sure and you would have to look into that deeper if you were interested.


----------

